# Spain - South Korea



## markwilfrey (May 30, 2012)

Spain are warming up for Euro 2012 nicely. Today they face South Korea at home. As I live in Korea I know Korean football well and they have a real solidarity and good team ethic.
However Spain are preparing for Euro 2012 and recently comfortably beat Serbia in Sinisa Mijhalovic's first game in charge. Spain have won the last 6 at home comfortably and expect them to do so again tonight. 
The outright result market to win is (1.25) which is too short, so I'm backing a fast start and for Spain to win both halves which is priced at (1.86) South Korea's last away game was a loss to Lebanon 2-1 so I'm confident with my selection here especially with a South Korean team in transition. No Park ChuYoung and of course the retired Park JiSung. Good luck!


----------



## topcornermax (May 30, 2012)

Good test for Spain. Agree with Spain winning halves.


----------



## coopersarah (Jun 4, 2012)

Viva La Spain!


----------

